# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  تاکسونومی توصیفی؛ اساس تحقیقات تنوع زیستی

## yalda218

سال 2015 | 350 صفحه | ISBN: 9780521761079 | 7 MB | 


*دانلود کتاب*


*پسورد فایل: www.booktolearn.com

** 
معرفی:* در عصری که تنوع زیستی با سرعت بی‌سابقه‌ای در حال از دست رفتن است، حیاتی است که اطلاعات گیاه‌شناسی و وابسته به جانواران، به روز، قابل اعتماد و به‌راحتی قابل دسترس برای تدوین استراتژی‌های حفاظت موثر، باشد. مدیریت و ارتباطات داده‌های الکترونیکی، در حال طبقه‌بندی توصیفی اساسی و افزایش هر دو مجموعه و انتشار داده‌های مهم بر روی تنوع زیستی هستند.
این کتاب توسط دانشمندان پیشرو در تحولات فعلی گیاهان و جانواران، همراه با متخصصان گروه‌های کاربری عملی، نوشته شده است. 

  دانشگاه واقعى، جایى است که مجموعه اى از کتاب در آن جمع آورى شده باشد. "کارلایل"

----------

